# March 8th pompano & whiting



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Decided to give it a go this afternoon. I went to a new spot and got there around 2 . I unloaded the truck and hit the beach. That stretch of beach didn't look worth a dang....in fact I almost turned around and left. There was no deep water features what so ever. No cuts ,no draws, no troughs ! Water was on the dirty side too. Thought about leaving for a bit , but decided to stay and give it a whirl. Five minutes of fishing produced a verily legal pomp, that I decided to turn loose. "Scared of ice shrinkage" I caught 7 pompano in total. Two for the ice chest and the rest were dinks. I caught four or five whiting to go with them. So all in all it wasn't a bad trip.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DanNbama (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats! Very nice afternoon on the sand.

What were they biting?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks and I caught'em on fishbites. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

YOU are the man! Congrats. I was catching bass.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job! I only managed 3 whiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody ! It's probably going to start to get a little crowded out there ...with the spring breakers ,but after they clear out ...the pomp bite should be on !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just fish around Orange Beach. Everybody will be tied up at U Turn City.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol...no doubt ! I took the whole month of April off this year. ...minus the first two days. I plan on giving the pompano hell this year . At least that's the plan. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice. I'll be down in Pensacola this Saturday for a week for spring break and can't wait. Hopefully I'll have a few days like this.


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

I've been scratching my head trying to figure out a time that I can come down there to fish. Have a couple of buddies (one lives there and the other goes there often to fish) that I met with last Spring. Love to have me a good mess of those Pompano... Maybe sometime in April...


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Nalt said:


> I've been scratching my head trying to figure out a time that I can come down there to fish. Have a couple of buddies (one lives there and the other goes there often to fish) that I met with last Spring. Love to have me a good mess of those Pompano... Maybe sometime in April...


Let's do it!


----------

